
A Magical Sound Made by the Earth – Singing Ice - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chxn2szgEAg
======
peter_d_sherman
Have a look at the ice cracks/cracking at about 56 seconds in:

[https://youtu.be/chxn2szgEAg?t=56](https://youtu.be/chxn2szgEAg?t=56)

Compare this with various different wispy, cloudlike-with-tendrils pictures of
Nebulas, at different scales.

Is it possible that light/planets/solar systems/gravitational
wells/galaxies/energy/other objects found in the universe -- are created by
_stress pressures in various regions of space_ as they rub against one another
like tectonic plates, or like the regions of ice with immense pressure
(forming cracks) as in the video above?

It brings up an interesting question in Astrophysics, which is, "Can two very
large regions of space -- form lines of stress pressures between them?".

If we think about space conventionally, the answer must be 'no', since we
assume it's sort of like a superfluid, and that pressure (as a vacuum) must be
consistent everywhere.

But what if that vacuum "pressure" (the inverse of pressure, negative
pressure) is not consistent everywhere?

What if some areas of space, for lack of a better way to describe it, are more
"vacuumy" (less pressure) than others, and if so, could this allow pressure
differentials at scale to form, and if so, do they create everything else in
the universe that is NOT space, much like the cracks in the ice sheet, above?
(Region of ice = region of space, ice crack = everything else that is NOT
space (Counterspace), i.e., matter, energy, gravitation, etc.)

(Also: I would completely expect to be called a "Crackpot" for suggesting this
potential comparison... <g> I personally don't believe that science is ever
advanced unless we attempt hypotheses, no matter how crazy, and then see how
they play out over time... <g>)

~~~
gus_massa
> _Is it possible that planets /solar systems_ [...] _are created by stress
> pressures in various regions of space as they rub against one another like
> tectonic plates,_ [...]

No. The formation of solar systems and planets is reasonably well understood
and it is very different than what you proposed
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formation_and_evolution_of_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formation_and_evolution_of_the_Solar_System)

The universe is even more weird than what you can imagine, but you must
understand first the not weird part to enjoy the corner cases.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
That's great and all, but my challenge then to you is as follows:

Please show me a scientific experiment in the lab where a single speck of
matter is created.

You know, dust-sized would be OK -- anything I can see in a store-bought
microscope.

I'm willing to believe you and renounce all of my hypothesizing, but I need
this experiment (and working, I might add), first...

Care to produce an experiment like that for me?

Oh, and by the way, atoms/ions/subatomic particles -- anything that
fancy/expensive equipment is required for -- does not count.

I want an experiment, where for under $100 or so, I can _create a single
particle of matter_ at home.

Doesn't matter how small; just needs to be measurable, observable, even with a
<$100 microscope is OK.

Show me that experiment -- and I'll recant everything I've ever
hypothesized...

